# Arab halter class?



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

I really don't know anything about Arabs or halter classes, and especially not the two combined. I just bought an Arab and I was wondering if she was "acceptable" for a halter class. She has a half blue eye,,, is that a major fault?
Also, what do I need? Should I get a fancy Arab halter? Any tips I should know? 
Your help is appreciated!









(she's kind of standing at an angle here)


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I like her!! If you can get her to stand correctly I think she'll go well. She has a long neck, but cutting her bridle path will make it appear shorter.She has a lovely head. 
Does she have papers, and is she pure or part?? If she has papers, you can show her.
Definatly get her a show halter. Find one that will suit her face. I love the rolled black leather slips and the traditional arab halters! 

She is a bit short in the back and has a point at the croup that leads down steaply to the tail. Other than that she is very nice.

Do you have more pictures??


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

Yup here's some more:

















I know that bumpy croup drives me crazy. She's full, but I don't have her papers, she was never registered. I know where she was born though, and I believe both her sire and dam live there. How much does it cost to register her? Does she have to be registered to show?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes she has to be registered to show in breed classes. I dont know the cost, the Australian Arabian Horse registry is kinda expensive tho.

She has long cannons and stifles. Unfortunatly her hind end detracts from her overall conformation.

I think you should get a halter with blue beads to match her eye.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

You can take her to an arab show and put her in the open halter class though. I've watched a couple arab classes, they do use those special halters and they take a long whip and the hold it up somehow in front of the horse to get the horse to stick their nose way up in the air and then stand almost parked out, like the back legs are further back... 

this was the best photo i could find, I think this one is in the full arab class but I can't remember
http://karahmorris.smugmug.com/gallery/5054094_9qaMi#303882821_cPMgf


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

just remember that the arab show "threads" (halters) can be very harsh!

I would practice with her by getting one of these (chain lead connect the bottom pieces): 










then, purchase a traditional thread.

The overall picture should look like this: 









(btw, i would probably clip her bridle path to a length of 6-8 inches to accentuate her long neck)

she will need some conditioning and muscle before she will do well in the classes - she is a cutie though!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

Thank you guys! I guess we've got a long road ahead of us!


----------

